# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Foxcon 6100K8MB-RSH под WinXP х64

## Leonhart

Собсно дрова ищу....
Если у уого есть - поделитесь или киньте линк...

----------

